# Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK



## celler (18. November 2015)

Ein paar Daten Vorweg :
Boot =
Quicksilver 460 KK
Baujahr 2000
Motor =
Honda BF 30 A 
Baujahr 2002 
Trailer = 
Harbeck 1300
Baujahr 2005

Rohzustand bei Kauf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			









Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## celler (18. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Die ersten Schritte 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## celler (18. November 2015)

*Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Und dann geht die Fusch-Beseitigung der Vorbesitzer los ...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## celler (18. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Und nun mal ein Zwischenstand 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	

















Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## celler (18. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Was ich gemacht habe :
- Antifoulig runter geschliffen und erneuert
- Fenster Ausgebaut, gereinigt und lackiert
- Kabel komplett neu verlegt
- Echolot + GPS eingebaut
- Motor komplett umberabeitet inkl Reinigung und  Sychronisation der Vergaser 
- Schiebeplatten in den Innenraum umgebaut als Tür mit Scharnier
- Konsole überarbeitet und neu Bedienung eingebaut
- Batterien ( Starter und Verbraucher ) fest eingebaut
- diverse verrostete Teile gegen Edelstahl getauscht
- Feuerlöscher fest montiert
- die kleinen Seitenfenster in den Innenraum, ausgebaut, alte Dichtmasse entfernt, neu abgedichtet, eingeklebt und verschraubt 
- Bootssitz montiert 
- Rutenhalter ür die Fahrt am Heck gebaut und montiert 
- fertige Rutenhalter zum Schleppen montiert


Trailer 
- Riffelblech für den einfachen Gang über den Trailer beim Slippen
- SML erneuert
- Winde erneuert
- Reifen erneuert


----------



## Thomas9904 (18. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Cool - nach Umbauthread von Stoney0066 jetzt ein Restaurationsthread.
Find ich klasse - Danke fürs einstellen!!


----------



## JasonP (18. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

#6 Top

Finde es auch klasse, dass man hier so viel über die Arbeiten anderer erfährt.

Jetzt fehlt mir nur noch das Boot und ich könnte auch glatt mit dem umbauen/restaurieren anfangen :q


----------



## celler (18. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Klaro, ich selber finde es auch interessant mich mit Leuten zu unterhalten die Ähnliches Vorhaben bzw, die mittendrin im Umbau sind . Oftmals kommen aus solch Gesprächen super Ideen ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## cohosalmon (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

celler, mich wuerde mal interessieren was fuer Material Deine Fenster sind? Ist das Sicherheitsglas oder Plexi? Kann man eigentlich in Deiner Kabine ausgestreckt liegen? Ich mag die Formen und das Layout der Quicksilvers.


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Moin , 
die Fenster sind komplett aus Plexiglas, trotzdem sehr stabil . Ich bin 193 cm groß und kann lang in dem Boot liegen, nicht wie im Bett aber es geht . Ich habe leider noch nicht die optimale Lösung gefunden um dem Mittelbereich vernünftig zu überbrücken, damit man den ganzen Innenraum als Liegeplatz hat ...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## namycasch (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Petri.

Ich habe zwar selber kein Boot, aber ein Freund von mir. Er bastelt und verändert ständig was an seinem Boot. Da ich ihm dabei helfe, weiß ich wie viel Mühe und Schweiß es kostet. Sieht super aus. Wie ich die Verdrahtung gesehen habe, dachte ich nur bei mir, das der Vorgänger massig viel Glück gehabt hat, das ihm das Boot nicht abgefackelt ist.

Viel Spaß in Zukunft mit deinem Schmuckstück.

LG


----------



## cohosalmon (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Ha, da sind wir ja fast das gleiche Laengenkaliber. Ich habe ein 19 Fuss Arima Sea Ranger und kann auch gerade ausgestreckt in der Kabine liegen. Aber nur wenn ich meine Fuesse in den Frontzwickel kriege - before meine Frau ihre dort hat! lol
Bei mir ist das Mittelstueck nur ein Stueck Sperrholz mit aufgezogenem Polster, das genau auf den 3 Raendern aufliegt. Wenn Dir die vorhandenen Stuecke nicht genug Auflageflaeche fuer ein Mittelstueck lassen, musst Du evtl. die etwas zurueckstutzen. 1,5 cm an den 3 Seiten reicht fuer Stabilitaet. Die Stuecke sollten sich aber straff verspannen, damit sie nicht herumschwimmen koennen und Dir dann vielleicht das Mittelstueck mitten im Traum unter dem Ruecken verschwindet. 

Verkleidest Du die Kabinenwaende mit Wandteppich o.ae.? Macht das sich die Kabine etwas wohnlicher und waermer anfuehlt - daempft ausserdem Geraeusche. Musst dann allerdings auch fuer gute Belueftung durch die Kabine sorgen sonst kann es schimmeln.


----------



## gründler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Moin

Statt Sperrholz für eine Liegefläche,würde ich lieber Siepdruckplatten verwenden (ab 1cm) die biegen nicht so leicht durch wie Sperrholz, hinzu kommt sie sind Wasserdicht und extrem stabil.

Nachteil,man hat dann halt immer die Platte im Boot und muss sie mit verstauen wenn man mal keine Liegefläche möchte.Hinzu kommt die Platten sind nicht gerade Leichtgewichte.

Bei mir wurden vom Vorgänger auch Sperrholzplatten an diversen stellen verbaut,die habe ich alle durch verschiedene starke Siepdruckplatten ersetzt.

Mein Bootsboden habe ich im aussenbereich mit einer 6mm Siepdruckplatte am Stk. versehen die mit einer Spez. Grundierung versehen wurde,die Grundierung wurde vorher mit feinen Vogelsand versetzt/verrührt,so hab ich ein Wasserabweisenden Antirutscheffekt geschaffen.

Die Kajüte wollte ich auch erst mit Teppich auskleiden,da aber viele mit feuchtigkeit kämpfen müssen die auch teppich verlegt haben,habe ich das sein gelassen und nur im fussboden teppich gelegt.

#h


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



namycasch schrieb:


> Petri.
> 
> Ich habe zwar selber kein Boot, aber ein Freund von mir. Er bastelt und verändert ständig was an seinem Boot. Da ich ihm dabei helfe, weiß ich wie viel Mühe und Schweiß es kostet. Sieht super aus. Wie ich die Verdrahtung gesehen habe, dachte ich nur bei mir, das der Vorgänger massig viel Glück gehabt hat, das ihm das Boot nicht abgefackelt ist.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Kabelage war echt schon nicht so toll. Bisschen wackeln und der Zigarettenanzünder ist abgefallen ( deswegen hängt er da  ) . Manche Kabel hingen nur noch zur hälfte an ihren Plaätzen, der Rest hatte sich aufgelöst. 
Das schöne an der ganzen Sache, ich hab kein Stress und kann das Boot ganz in ruhe fertig machen . Was für ein Boot macht ihr denn fertig ?



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Ha, da sind wir ja fast das gleiche Laengenkaliber. Ich habe ein 19 Fuss Arima Sea Ranger und kann auch gerade ausgestreckt in der Kabine liegen. Aber nur wenn ich meine Fuesse in den Frontzwickel kriege - before meine Frau ihre dort hat! lol
> Bei mir ist das Mittelstueck nur ein Stueck Sperrholz mit aufgezogenem Polster, das genau auf den 3 Raendern aufliegt. Wenn Dir die vorhandenen Stuecke nicht genug Auflageflaeche fuer ein Mittelstueck lassen, musst Du evtl. die etwas zurueckstutzen. 1,5 cm an den 3 Seiten reicht fuer Stabilitaet. Die Stuecke sollten sich aber straff verspannen, damit sie nicht herumschwimmen koennen und Dir dann vielleicht das Mittelstueck mitten im Traum unter dem Ruecken verschwindet.
> 
> Verkleidest Du die Kabinenwaende mit Wandteppich o.ae.? Macht das sich die Kabine etwas wohnlicher und waermer anfuehlt - daempft ausserdem Geraeusche. Musst dann allerdings auch fuer gute Belueftung durch die Kabine sorgen sonst kann es schimmeln.



Das mit den Füßen müsste bei mir passen, meine Feundin ist etwas kleiner als ich ;-) 
Das mit der Platte ist ne gute Idee ... Mal schauen wie ich dies umsetze ...



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Statt Sperrholz für eine Liegefläche,würde ich lieber Siepdruckplatten verwenden (ab 1cm) die biegen nicht so leicht durch wie Sperrholz, hinzu kommt sie sind Wasserdicht und extrem stabil.
> 
> ...



Siebdruck wäre jetzt auch meine Wahl gewesen... 
Ich weiß ja eigentlich im Vorfeld ob ich nu ne Runde angeln will ober evt. ne Nacht im Boot pennen, von daher kann ich mir vorher ja überlegen ob ich die Platte mit schleppe oder lieber nicht. Teppich werde ich nicht nutzen, denn auch ich hab manchmal doch ein wenig Feuchtigkeit ( Tau ) im Innenraum .


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> Ha, da sind wir ja fast das gleiche Laengenkaliber. Ich habe ein 19 Fuss Arima Sea Ranger und kann auch gerade ausgestreckt in der Kabine liegen. Aber nur wenn ich meine Fuesse in den Frontzwickel kriege - before meine Frau ihre dort hat! lol
> Bei mir ist das Mittelstueck nur ein Stueck Sperrholz mit aufgezogenem Polster, das genau auf den 3 Raendern aufliegt. Wenn Dir die vorhandenen Stuecke nicht genug Auflageflaeche fuer ein Mittelstueck lassen, musst Du evtl. die etwas zurueckstutzen. 1,5 cm an den 3 Seiten reicht fuer Stabilitaet. Die Stuecke sollten sich aber straff verspannen, damit sie nicht herumschwimmen koennen und Dir dann vielleicht das Mittelstueck mitten im Traum unter dem Ruecken verschwindet.
> 
> Verkleidest Du die Kabinenwaende mit Wandteppich o.ae.? Macht das sich die Kabine etwas wohnlicher und waermer anfuehlt - daempft ausserdem Geraeusche. Musst dann allerdings auch fuer gute Belueftung durch die Kabine sorgen sonst kann es schimmeln.



Stell doch mal ein Bild von deinem Boot hier rein, dann kann ich mir da auch was drunter vorstellen ...


----------



## -Lukas- (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Schönes Boot!

Was wiegt es ungefähr? Motor ist ein wenig schwach oder?


Hatte auch ein BF30 an meinem Konsolenboot (4.30m), habe ich aber gegen einen F50 ausgetauscht. Hat sich gelohnt!


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



-Lukas- schrieb:


> Schönes Boot!
> 
> Was wiegt es ungefähr? Motor ist ein wenig schwach oder?
> 
> ...



Motorisierung geht, ist ja kein Rennboot ;-)
Ich darf laut Hersteller auch nicht mehr als 40 Ps dran hängen.
Boot wiegt 460 Kg + ca 70 Kg an Zubehör.
32 Km/h ( mit GPS gemessen ) läuf das Boot trotzdem.


----------



## Axtwerfer (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

ich habe das gleiche, nur ohne den cockpit -rahmen. Bei mir sagt der Hersteller 50 PS welche auch dran sind. Ich habe aber auch schon eins mit 60 PS gesehen. Kann doch nicht sein, dass für ein und den selben Bootstyp so unterschiedliche Motorisierungs varianten vorgeschrieben sind. Ich komme mit 2 Leuten und Geraffel noch ganz gut und schnell in Gleitfahrt. ( Trimmklappen). Allein ca. 50 kmh. Bei 3 Personen muss einer schon nach vorne damit es ab geht.
Denke mit 60 PS ist das Boot optimal Motorisiert. 
Aber tolle Arbeit hast Du da gemacht#6, Antifouling ist bei mir auch nächstes jahr dran.#t


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Für das mittlere V der Liegefläche würde ich Balsa- Sperrholz beidseitig mit Carbon- Gelege und Epoxid laminieren. Leicht und stabil.
Als Anti- Fouling Epoxid mit Kupferpulver mischen und drauf damit. Das muss man anschliessend natürlich anschleifen, damit die Kupferpartikel oxidieren und dadurch wirken können.


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Leider steht auf meinem Typenschild das ich nicht mehr als 40 Ps fahren darf, ich will das nun nicht riskieren, wenn was passiert ärger ich mch nur...
Wieso bei mir nur 40 Pc steht kann ich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht nachvollziehen, ich hab schon einige höher Motorisierte gesehen


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Ist das im Privatbetrieb überhaupt bindend mit der max. Motorisierung?


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



volkerm schrieb:


> Für das mittlere V der Liegefläche würde ich Balsa- Sperrholz beidseitig mit Carbon- Gelege und Epoxid laminieren. Leicht und stabil.
> Als Anti- Fouling Epoxid mit Kupferpulver mischen und drauf damit. Das muss man anschliessend natürlich anschleifen, damit die Kupferpartikel oxidieren und dadurch wirken können.


Antifouing hab ich zum Glück schon hinter mir... 
Ich hab das Hempel Hard Racing TecCel + Hempel Underwater Primer + ganz viel Zeit ...
*
*


----------



## celler (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



volkerm schrieb:


> Ist das im Privatbetrieb überhaupt bindend mit der max. Motorisierung?



Ich dachte eher das es mit der Belastbarkeit des z.B. Spiegel zu tun hat ?


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Die modernen Anti- Foulings sind aus Umweltschutzgründen nicht so toxisch wie z.B. die aus der Berufsschiffahrt. Nu isses drauf.
Rein gefühlsmässig würde ich bei der Maschine zu 50 PS tendieren. Frag doch einfach mal bei Mercury/Quicksilver nach, ob die eine Freigabe erteilen.


----------



## volkerm (19. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Falls Du beim Spiegel unsicher bist, verstärk das Ding. Glaube ich aber nicht, dass es nötig ist, wenn das Kernholz i.O. ist. Der aktuelle 50er Tohatsu wiegt unter 100 kg.


----------



## celler (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Ob ok oder nicht ok kann ich im Kern nicht beurteilen . Ich weiß nur das es ein wasserlieger war die letzten 4 Jahre . Ich hab mir auch gerade erst alles als Paket gekauft , nun möchte ich erstmal ein bisschen Spaß haben und mich dran gewöhnen ;-) wenn irgend wann mal was größeres an Motor kommt , dann gleich mit Boot ;-)

Trotzdem danke für deine Ratschläge . Ich hoffe ich kann weiterhin auf gute Argumente von dir zählen.


Lg Matze


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Will ja nicht Dein Thema highjacken aber vielleicht hast Du ja Spass mal paar Bilder von meinem diesjaehrigen Bootsrenovierungsprojekt zu sehen.


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

cont.


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

cont..


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

cont...


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

cont....


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

cont.


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

cont..


----------



## celler (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Sauber ... Tolle Arbeit . Ehrlich [emoji106]
Mal schauen was man davon vielleicht auch bei mir umsetzen kann . Bist du damit auf der Ostsee unterwegs ? Mich stört es auch nicht wenn jemand hier Bilder von seinem Projekt postet , ganz im Gegenteil . 

Was mir aber auffiel , deine rutenhalter am Heck ( ich habe mir welche aus Edelstahl gebaut ) sitzen bestimmt zu tief . Der Verbinder  der Rolle-Rute kommt nicht bis in die Kerbe der Halter, oder ? 


Lg Matze


----------



## celler (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Achso, hast du Scheinwerfer verbaut ? 


Lg Matze


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

celler, meinst Du den Scotty Edelstahl den Du in Bild 22 neben dem Hecktisch sehen kannst? Ansonsten habe ich in jeder Heckecke einen eingelassenen Rutenhalter der buendig abschliesst. In jedem Fall sind alle meine Rutenhalter nicht tief genug um an meinen Ruten bis zum Rollengriff zu reichen. 

Ich habe ausser den vorgeschriebenen Navigationslichtern nur ein superhelles LED Decklicht und ein paar LED Lichterleisten in den Ablagefaechern im Cockpit. Ich fahre ja nicht wirklich im Dunkeln wo ich Frontscheinwerfer zum Fahren braeuchte.


----------



## cohosalmon (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Ach, sorry, jetzt she ich welche Rutenhalter Du meinst - die 5 weisse Plastikhalter vor dem Hecktisch. Bei denen koennte es sein, dass die Halterkante auf dem Rollenfuss aufliegt. Ist das ein Problem bei Dir? Beschaedigungen?

Was hast Du eigentlich fuer eine Steuerung? Kabel oder Hydraulik?


----------



## celler (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Ja genau, ich meine die aus Plastik. Ich hatte  damals bei meinem Schlacuhboot auch Rutenhater am Spiegel montiert, für den Transport während der Fahret, da haben meine Rollen dann immer auf der Kante gescheuert, sah dann am Ende nicht ganz so schick aus, deswege hab ich gefragt. 

Ich habe die Teleflex Lenkung. Leider schon sehr schwergängig. 
Müsste den Bowdenzug mal raus holen und komplett oelen ...


----------



## loete1970 (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

#6 geiles Teil, das wäre auch mein Traum. Leider müsste ich dann das ein oder andere weiter Hobby aufgeben....


----------



## celler (20. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Man muss Prioritäten setzen ;-) 
Dann passt das ...


----------



## cohosalmon (21. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

celler, nur mal als Hinweis, den groessten positiven Unterschied an meinem Boot haben die Trimmklappen und die hydraulische Steuerung gemacht. Wenn das in Deinem Budget sein sollte, empfehle ich unbedingt. Die Trimmklappen helfen das Boot optimal zum Gleiten zu bekommen und dort zu halten und ausserdem ungleichmaessige Ladung auszugleichen. Habe die gebraucht gekauft (Lenco) und die waren nicht mal sehr teuer ~ 100 Euro. Und wenn Du einmal hydraulische Steuerung benutzt hast, wirst Du nie mehr zurueck zum Kabel wollen. Mit dem kleinen Finger steuern! Wie Servolenkung! Ausserdem habe ich so ein zusaetzliches Hecksteuer einbauen koennen um beim Trolling hinten bei den Downriggern sein zu koennen. Das war nicht ganz billig - braucht eine zweite Hydraulikpumpe und natuerlich ein zusaetzliches Steuerrad. Fuer meine Art zu fischen hat sich diese Investition jedoch gelohnt.


----------



## celler (21. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Ok, danke für den Tip.
Hydraulik Steuerung werd ich frühstens nächstes Jahr in angriff nehmen.
Für die Gleitphase hab ich jetzt erstmal die günstigere Alternative gewählt und mir das SE 200 Hydrofoil gekauft. Ich weiß, die Meinungen gehen hier auseinader, aber ich werde es mal versuchen. Zweites Steuerad hab ich bei dir gesehen, jetzt weiß ich auch wofür das ist ;-)

Gibt es was spezielles wodrauf ich beim Kauf einer Hydraulischen lenkung achten muss ? Was muss als Zubehör alles dabei sein ? 
Gerade jetzt im Winter gibts das Zubehör gebraucht ja immer recht günstig


----------



## Roter Piranha (21. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



volkerm schrieb:


> Ist das im Privatbetrieb überhaupt bindend mit der max. Motorisierung?



Defenitiv ja . Die boote können vom Spiegel mehr Leistung ab.  Aber  das Boot kommt dadurch irgendwann zu weit aus den Wasser, im übertrieben Fall ist nur noch die schraube im Wasser bei Vollgas, so hat man keine Kontrolle mehr über das fahrverhalten, und man könnte sehr schnell umkippen bei Wind und oder Wellengang.  Quicksilver sichert sich da echt schon gut ab,drago boote gleicher grösse dürfen meist etwas mehr Leistung fahren.  Hab selber ein Quicksilver 500 cabin,und hab mir letzten Winter ein neuen Motor hintergebaut, das Boot ist mit 90 PS begrenzt, wollte 115 haben, Schluss endlich ist es ein 90 PS geworden. Ich hab mich da mal etwas mit beschäftigt.   Wenn was passiert, zahlt niemand den Schaden, und der Schaden kann sehr hoch werden wenn man die Bergung oder ein anderes Boot noch zahlen darf.


----------



## Roter Piranha (21. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Fahre die vetus lenkung, bin damit sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (21. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



celler schrieb:


> Ich habe die Teleflex Lenkung. Leider schon sehr schwergängig.
> Müsste den Bowdenzug mal raus holen und komplett oelen ...



Auch wenn du demnächst evtl. umbaust auf hydr. Steuerung- den Bowdenzug nicht ölen, sondern fetten- z.B. mit Fliessfett aus der Spraydose.

Das Fett bleibt deutlich länger am zug als Öl.


----------



## celler (21. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Defenitiv ja . Die boote können vom Spiegel mehr Leistung ab.  Aber  das Boot kommt dadurch irgendwann zu weit aus den Wasser, im übertrieben Fall ist nur noch die schraube im Wasser bei Vollgas, so hat man keine Kontrolle mehr über das fahrverhalten, und man könnte sehr schnell umkippen bei Wind und oder Wellengang.  Quicksilver sichert sich da echt schon gut ab,drago boote gleicher grösse dürfen meist etwas mehr Leistung fahren.  Hab selber ein Quicksilver 500 cabin,und hab mir letzten Winter ein neuen Motor hintergebaut, das Boot ist mit 90 PS begrenzt, wollte 115 haben, Schluss endlich ist es ein 90 PS geworden. Ich hab mich da mal etwas mit beschäftigt.   Wenn was passiert, zahlt niemand den Schaden, und der Schaden kann sehr hoch werden wenn man die Bergung oder ein anderes Boot noch zahlen darf.



Ja, danke für die ausführliche Antwort. 
Ich werde den Motor auch erstmal dran lassen. 
Wenn ich irgend wann mal nen Liegeplatz an der Ostsee habeund öfter oben bin, dann werd ich mich anderweiteig mal umschauen. Aktuell nutze ich es nur zum angeln und ich bin der Meinung dafür reicht es erstmal. Gerade wenn ich schaue wie manch anderes Boot motorisiert ist...
30 Ps ist nicht viel aber ausreichend zum gleiten...



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Auch wenn du demnächst evtl. umbaust auf hydr. Steuerung- den Bowdenzug nicht ölen, sondern fetten- z.B. mit Fliessfett aus der Spraydose.
> 
> Das Fett bleibt deutlich länger am zug als Öl.



Danke für den Tip, das werd ich dann mal versuchen, Spühfett hab ich sogar noch da... Muss nur schauen wie Fließfähig es ist. Danke ...


----------



## cohosalmon (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

celler, das Hydrofoil wirst Du sicher nicht bereuen. Ich habe das Gleiche trotz der Trimmklappen und wuerde es nicht mehr abgeben. Stabilisiert das Boot waehrend der Fahrt, drueckt den Bug runter und haelt die Gleitfahrt laenger bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit. Ist natuerlich nur eine statische Hilfe und kann nicht seitlich ausgleichen. 

Bei der Hydraulik brauchst Du die Pumpe welche an Dein Steuerrad passt, - entweder montierst Du die Pumpe vor das Armaturenbrett an das Steuerrad oder hinter der Wand in der Kabine. Jenachdem wo Du besser Platz hast. Dann brauchst natuerlich noch den Zylinder am Motor - sehr einfach selber zu montieren und dann die Schlaeuche. Ich habe einen Mechaniker die Schlauchverbindungen machen lassen, weil ich bei den Quetschverbindungen kein Risiko eingehen wollte. Eine unangenehme Sauerei wenn das leckt wenn man auf dem Wasser ist. Dann fuellst Du das System, entlueften und fertig. Bei mir war noch ein bisschen mehr von Noeten wegen dem Hecksteuerrad. Aber eigentlich alles sehr simple und wartungsfrei und ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht! 

Noch ein Gedanke fuer Dich falls Du Dich auf der Ostsee weit vom Ufer entfernen willst - einen zweiten Notmotor. Damit kann man bei Motorschaden wenigstens von selbst heimhinken. Ich habe neben dem 115 noch einen 8 und der schiebt mein Boot immerhin noch 10-12 km/h.


----------



## celler (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



cohosalmon schrieb:


> celler, das Hydrofoil wirst Du sicher nicht bereuen. Ich habe das Gleiche trotz der Trimmklappen und wuerde es nicht mehr abgeben. Stabilisiert das Boot waehrend der Fahrt, drueckt den Bug runter und haelt die Gleitfahrt laenger bei geringerer Geschwindigkeit. Ist natuerlich nur eine statische Hilfe und kann nicht seitlich ausgleichen.
> 
> Bei der Hydraulik brauchst Du die Pumpe welche an Dein Steuerrad passt, - entweder montierst Du die Pumpe vor das Armaturenbrett an das Steuerrad oder hinter der Wand in der Kabine. Jenachdem wo Du besser Platz hast. Dann brauchst natuerlich noch den Zylinder am Motor - sehr einfach selber zu montieren und dann die Schlaeuche. Ich habe einen Mechaniker die Schlauchverbindungen machen lassen, weil ich bei den Quetschverbindungen kein Risiko eingehen wollte. Eine unangenehme Sauerei wenn das leckt wenn man auf dem Wasser ist. Dann fuellst Du das System, entlueften und fertig. Bei mir war noch ein bisschen mehr von Noeten wegen dem Hecksteuerrad. Aber eigentlich alles sehr simple und wartungsfrei und ein Unterschied wie Tag und Nacht!
> 
> Noch ein Gedanke fuer Dich falls Du Dich auf der Ostsee weit vom Ufer entfernen willst - einen zweiten Notmotor. Damit kann man bei Motorschaden wenigstens von selbst heimhinken. Ich habe neben dem 115 noch einen 8 und der schiebt mein Boot immerhin noch 10-12 km/h.



Ok , ich werde mal mit t meinem Mechaniker sprechen. Mal schauen was er dazu sagt, zwecks der Hydrauliköl und in wie weit man  dies selber konstruieren kann. 

Mit dem Hilfsmotor hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, evt nen alten 5 Spaß 2 taktier , die sind nicht so schwer . 
Schauen wir mal ... Erstmal kommt das Boot jetzt wieder in die Scheune , wird nun doch ein wenig frisch draußen


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Leute ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das gilt auch für cohosalmon !!!



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool - nach Umbauthread von Stoney0066 jetzt ein Restaurationsthread.
> Find ich klasse - Danke fürs einstellen!!



*RICHTIG GEIL!!!!!*


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

habe mir an meinem 460 eine Trollingbar selbst gebaut. Das Holz ist Teak und musste extra bestellt werden, sau schwer, aber stabil. Die Rutenhalter sind aus V 4 A und wurden von nen Freund der damit Arbeitet hergestellt. Hinten mit einer per Scharnier zu öffnenden Klappe, die gleichzeitig auch zur Aufnahme des Filetiertisches dient. Den habe ich selber gemacht, die Materialien gibts günstig im Internet. Als Aufnahme fürs Schleppblei habe ich mir aus dem Baumarkt Malerschalen aus festen Gummi besorgt. Kosten 3,50,- pro Stück sind wetterfest und echt genial dafür. Die Originaltür des Quickis habe ich umfunktioniert als Abschlussbrett zum Motor hin, damit der Fisch nicht hinten wieder rausspringt ( ist alles schon passiert )#q!Die Kabinentür habe ich dann durch wetterfeste Siebdruckplatte ersetzt.
Also Celler, falls Du doch mal irgendwann ans Schleppfischen denkst....:m


----------



## celler (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Leute ich kann mich nur wiederholen, das gilt auch für cohosalmon !!!
> 
> 
> 
> *RICHTIG GEIL!!!!!*



Da geb ich dir recht. Da gibt es einfach noch viel zu wenig von, hier bei euch. 



Axtwerfer schrieb:


> habe mir an meinem 460 eine Trollingbar selbst gebaut. Das Holz ist Teak und musste extra bestellt werden, sau schwer, aber stabil. Die Rutenhalter sind aus V 4 A und wurden von nen Freund der damit Arbeitet hergestellt. Hinten mit einer per Scharnier zu öffnenden Klappe, die gleichzeitig auch zur Aufnahme des Filetiertisches dient. Den habe ich selber gemacht, die Materialien gibts günstig im Internet. Als Aufnahme fürs Schleppblei habe ich mir aus dem Baumarkt Malerschalen aus festen Gummi besorgt. Kosten 3,50,- pro Stück sind wetterfest und echt genial dafür. Die Originaltür des Quickis habe ich umfunktioniert als Abschlussbrett zum Motor hin, damit der Fisch nicht hinten wieder rausspringt ( ist alles schon passiert )#q!Die Kabinentür habe ich dann durch wetterfeste Siebdruckplatte ersetzt.
> Also Celler, falls Du doch mal irgendwann ans Schleppfischen denkst....:m



Salzgitter ? Ist ja umme Ecke ;-)
Bist du auch auf der Ostsee unterwegs ? 
Fährst 50 Ps ein dem gleichen Rumof wie ich ihn habe, ich muss Quicksilver jetzt mal anschreiben, kann ja nicht wsein das bei mir schon bei 40 Ps schluss ist.  
Coole Idee mit dem Teak-Holz , kommt aber *NOCH* nicht in frage . Ein Filitierbrett brauch ich auch noch, ich hab aber noch keine Lösung dafür. Würde es mir auch selber bauen . Also, wenn och wer ein Tip hat ?


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*



> Da geb ich dir recht. Da gibt es einfach noch viel zu wenig von, hier bei euch.



Kann halt nicht jeder schreiben, fotografieren und handwerklich was...

Ich bin handwerklicher Volldepp, und fotografieren - naja...........

Deswegen freuen mich ja solche Berichte wie von Dir oder Stoney so - selbst als handwerklicher Volldepp wie ich erkennt man, was da alles dahintersteckt.

Einfach klasse!!!


----------



## Axtwerfer (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Kochen ist auch ein Handwerk oder ?:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

So gesehen:
Ja 

;-))))))))))


----------



## cohosalmon (23. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

So gesehen ist dann also auf dem Boot kochen die ganz grosse Kunst? Na wer hat den ultimativen selbstgebaut- oder montierten Grill am Boot und zaubert damit auf dem Wasser? :m


----------



## celler (23. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Viel wichtiger, welche Lenkung habt ihr an Board ? 
Ich hab mich gerade mal ein wenig umgesehen...
Liegt ja noch nichts unterm Weihnachtsbaum für den Papa ;-)


----------



## Roter Piranha (23. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Fahre die Lenkung von vetus , bin damit echt sehr zufrieden.


----------



## Dorschbremse (23. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Baystar - recht solide, zuverlässig und nicht übertrieben teuer. 
Gibt zwei Basisvarianten - die kleine reicht dicke.


----------



## cohosalmon (24. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Habe auch die Baystar und keine Probleme bis jetzt. Reicht fuer Dich vollkommen aus. Hatte einen Moment ueberlegt die groessere Seastar version zu installieren, welche auch schwerere Motoren von 150 PS und mehr bewaeltigt und ein paar interessante Erweiterungsmodule fuer Notmotoren anbietet, aber der Preissprung hat mich dann doch abgeschreckt.


----------



## Stoney0066 (24. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

Noch ein Bootsbericht! Sehr geil! :m

Gefällt mir sehr gut, wenn ich am Meer unterwegs wäre, wäre das auch was für mich!

Hast du ein Bild von der Verkabelung wie es jetzt aussieht?

Bin bei mir damit zwar fast durch, aber andere Ideen sind immer gut!


----------



## MAXIMA (24. November 2015)

*AW: Restaurantion Quicksilver 460 KK*

hier mal ein Bild von meinem gerade gebauten Filetiertisch, Material ist POM, der Glanz verschwindet noch, die Schrauben sind etwas tiefer eingelassen, somit stören sie nicht beim schneiden. #h


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Uiiiii, das nenn ich mal die de lux Ausführung. Sieht richtig edel aus das Teil,#6 da ist es ja fast schon frevel dass mit Blut, Schleim, und Dorschsch....zu verdrecken.


----------



## Dorschbremse (24. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Uiuiui - schön ausgeführt! 
Echt schnieke! 

Könntest Du bitte mal ein Foto von der Unterkonstruktion (Rückseite von unten) einstellen?

Dann könnte man besser mit den Augen klauen.


----------



## MAXIMA (24. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

gerne |wavey: , wie man sieht sind links und rechts jeweils ein Rutenhalter angebracht,  der Tisch ist nicht nur Filetiertisch,  sondern beim Trolling mein Arbeitstisch....... bei kappeliger See die Rute in die Halterung, am Tisch angelehnt und beide Hände für die Tacklemontage frei #6
darunter habe ich noch ein Ablagefach montiert, kann leider erst nächste Woche ein Bild einstellen, dann bin ich wieder Zuhause


----------



## celler (25. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*



Roter Piranha schrieb:


> Fahre die Lenkung von vetus , bin damit echt sehr zufrieden.





Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Baystar - recht solide, zuverlässig und nicht übertrieben teuer.
> Gibt zwei Basisvarianten - die kleine reicht dicke.





cohosalmon schrieb:


> Habe auch die Baystar und keine Probleme bis jetzt. Reicht fuer Dich vollkommen aus. Hatte einen Moment ueberlegt die groessere Seastar version zu installieren, welche auch schwerere Motoren von 150 PS und mehr bewaeltigt und ein paar interessante Erweiterungsmodule fuer Notmotoren anbietet, aber der Preissprung hat mich dann doch abgeschreckt.


7

Die Baystar ist bezahlbar, was mich jetzt aber ein wenig stutzig macht, ich habe keine Vorteile dadurch ? Ich würde sie einzig und allein wegen der Leichtgängikeit kaufen . Meine jetztige Lenkung funktioniert ja, nur ist sie eben schwer zu lenken, aber nicht so schwer das ich dafür ins Fitnessstudio müsste..



Stoney0066 schrieb:


> Noch ein Bootsbericht! Sehr geil! :m
> 
> Gefällt mir sehr gut, wenn ich am Meer unterwegs wäre, wäre das auch was für mich!
> 
> ...



Das Boot ist nun in der Scheune, ich kann dir aber vorweg sagen das es weiterhin sehr wüst aussieht mit der Verkabelung, nun sind die Kabel aber alle neu, ordentlich zum Verbraucher verlegt, richtige Querschnitte gewählt und alles abgesichert . Du hast bei dir ja das GLück alles schon unter deiner Konstruktion zu verstecken ... ;-)



MAXIMA schrieb:


> hier mal ein Bild von meinem gerade gebauten Filetiertisch, Material ist POM, der Glanz verschwindet noch, die Schrauben sind etwas tiefer eingelassen, somit stören sie nicht beim schneiden. #h



Schon cool das Brett, tolle Arbeit. 
Mich würde dabei aber stören das wenn ich filetiere, das dann das ganze Blut auf den Aussenborder tropft ?
Ich würde das Brett gern rechts oder links an der reling befestigen, so das die Aussläufe von dem Brett direkt über Bord gehen.


----------



## Franky (25. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Kann man da keinen zölligen (oder zweizölligen) Abfluss mit Schlauch anbringen, um die Sch... sauber aussenbords zu "entsorgen"?

Wie hast Du denn die POM-Teile miteinander verklebt?


----------



## Dorschbremse (25. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*



celler schrieb:


> Die Baystar ist bezahlbar, was mich jetzt aber ein wenig stutzig macht, ich habe keine Vorteile dadurch ? Ich würde sie einzig und allein wegen der Leichtgängikeit kaufen . Meine jetztige Lenkung funktioniert ja, nur ist sie eben schwer zu lenken, aber nicht so schwer das ich dafür ins Fitnessstudio müsste..



Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Hydrauliklenkung ins Gespräch kam, weil Du erwähnt hattest, dass Dein Bowdenzug schwergängig ist - dies wird er wenn er langsam korrosionsbedingt am Ende ist. 
Man kann dann meist noch ein bis zwei Saisons durch säubern und fetten rausholen, aber irgendwann machts auch keinen Sinn mehr. |wavey:

Und wer im Salzwasser fährt und was vernünftiges verbauen möchte nimmt dann meist ne Hydrauliklenkung :m


----------



## MAXIMA (25. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Abfluss funzt nicht,  wenn die Lachse geschuppt werden, dann kommt schon was zusammen :q
Außerdem habe ich eine ordentliche Deckswaschanlage und damit wird das Boot wieder sauber


----------



## MAXIMA (25. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Achso Franky, die POM Platten sind 15mm stark und mit Edelstahlschrauben verbunden,  aber vorbohren....sonst gibt es Abriss #h


----------



## celler (26. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*



Franky schrieb:


> Kann man da keinen zölligen (oder zweizölligen) Abfluss mit Schlauch anbringen, um die Sch... sauber aussenbords zu "entsorgen"?
> 
> Wie hast Du denn die POM-Teile miteinander verklebt?



Hab ich auch schon überlegt, ich denke aber es ist sinnvoller direkt überbord zu filetieren... In meinem Fall zumindest



Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Ich gehe mal davon aus das die Hydrauliklenkung ins Gespräch kam, weil Du erwähnt hattest, dass Dein Bowdenzug schwergängig ist - dies wird er wenn er langsam korrosionsbedingt am Ende ist.
> Man kann dann meist noch ein bis zwei Saisons durch säubern und fetten rausholen, aber irgendwann machts auch keinen Sinn mehr. |wavey:
> 
> Und wer im Salzwasser fährt und was vernünftiges verbauen möchte nimmt dann meist ne Hydrauliklenkung :m



Jetzt hab ichs... gut, solange meine also noch läuft, werde ich also die Teleflex behalten...



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Abfluss funzt nicht,  wenn die Lachse geschuppt werden, dann kommt schon was zusammen :q
> Außerdem habe ich eine ordentliche Deckswaschanlage und damit wird das Boot wieder sauber



Deckswaschanlage, danke für den tip, ne pupe dafür werd ich mir nun noch besorgen... Fließend Wasser kann nie schaden...


----------



## Franky (26. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*



MAXIMA schrieb:


> Achso Franky, die POM Platten sind 15mm stark und mit Edelstahlschrauben verbunden,  aber vorbohren....sonst gibt es Abriss #h



Ok - das klingt nach'm Plan... Ich will zwar keinen Filetiertisch basteln, grüble aber über eine Box mit Schnibbelbrett nach und stehe beim Kleben auf'm Schlauch. 
Hast Du Blech- oder Holzschrauben genommen?


----------



## MAXIMA (26. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Edelstahl Holzschrauben (4×35), aber in ausreichender Stärke vorbohren, sonst reißen die Schrauben ab. POM ist ein sehr dichtes und daher hartes Material. 
Ich hatte bei meinem lezten Boot 20 mm Material genommenen,  beim jetzigen 15 mm, das tuts gut.
Unter dem Filetiertisch habe ich noch ein Ablagefach montiert, auch aus POM, Bilder kann ich erst nächste Woche einstellen. #h


----------



## celler (26. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Auf die Bilder bin ich auch gespannt.


----------



## Franky (27. November 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Jo - wunnebar, das passt mir 100% in den Kram! Danke! :m


----------



## celler (8. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

So, kurzes Update , das Boot schwimmt noch ;-) 
Ich war gestern mal auf dem Elbeseitenkanal die Erstwässerung nach der ersten Restaurationstufe . Nun kann es an die Kleinigkeiten gehen . 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	











Lg Matze


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

#h moin Männers, melde mich mal wieder....., hatte in den letzten Wochen nebenbei noch meinen SRC-Schein gemacht (an 2 1/2 WWochenenden) 

@Celler, sieht gut aus Dein Boot 

:m für die,  die es interessiert noch die Bilder von meinem Filetiertisch mit dem Ablagefach


----------



## MAXIMA (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*


----------



## celler (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Klar , mich interessiert es auf jeden fall.
Welches Material hast genommen ?
Kannst mir vielleicht kurz erklären warum du 2 Stück übereinander gebaut hast ?
Sieht gut aus....

Wo bist du eigentlich immer unterwegs ?


----------



## celler (19. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Huch hattest ja vorher schon alles beantwortet...
Verabeitung von dem Material ok oder wiederspenstig ? 
Wo hast du es her ?


----------



## MAXIMA (20. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Material ist POM, ein sehr hartes Material mit hoher Dichte, lässt sich bearbeiten wie Holz ( Zuschnitt mit der Kreissäge). Beim Verschrauben unbedingt vorbohren. 
Ich hab den Vorteil einen Großhändler vor Ort zu haben, ansonsten mal googeln. Aber nicht erschrecken,  ist nicht so preiswert. ..#d


----------



## celler (19. Januar 2016)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

Kleines Update, Motor ist verkauft und ein 40 Ps Motor mir Powertrimm hat soeben den Besitzer gewechselt.
Wenn der Umbau erfolgt ist , gibt es auch weitere Bilder....


----------



## JasonP (20. Januar 2016)

*AW: Restauration Quicksilver 460 KK*

#6 Immer her damit


----------

